
New California bill could help curb 'neighbor spoofing' spam and scam robocalls - my_first_acct
https://www.sfgate.com/local/article/New-California-bill-could-stop-neighbor-13599649.php
======
my_first_acct
From the article:

> The new bill, SB 208, was introduced by Senator Ben Hueso (D.-San Diego)
> earlier this week. It effectively sets a deadline of July 1, 2020 as the
> date by which phone companies must "take the steps necessary to stop these
> illegal scams."

> ...

> The FCC had previously suggested phone companies utilize a system called the
> Secure Telephony Identity Revisited and Secure Handling of Asserted
> information using toKENs (STIR/SHAKEN), which helps law enforcement identify
> numbers attached to robocall efforts. However, no deadline has yet been
> legally set for these companies to take any official action.

Can a telephony expert comment on whether the California law is technically
and/or economically feasible?

------
harper59
I really hope that the government will find a complete way to stop the usage
of number spoofing for personal/business use. This technology become a popular
(and easy) technique for criminals. I read thousands of reports filed at sites
like [http://whycall.me](http://whycall.me) about this.

------
masonic
I don't know how a state can limit Caller-ID fakery via VOIP on its own.

VOIP connections in or to the US should have to provide a legitimate Caller-ID
(actual origin # or corresponding switchboard accepting inbound calls) or
blocked number, but never a false number.

